# Injection Codes



## SWilliams804 (Dec 20, 2010)

One of my physicians is administering injections and some of the drugs used are PPD, Humira, etc. and would like to know if I bill for the injection and also bill for the HCPCS code?  Or do you just bill one or the other?

Thanks!


----------



## hbeard (Feb 17, 2011)

drugs like Humira (considered a chemotherapy drug) can be billed as 96401 for administration x the # of injections and the drug itself which I think is J0135

when a patient of ours starts Humira, they receive 4 separate injections of 40mg and they usually supply the drug themselves so...

96401 x 4 and then J0135 if your office supplies the drug


----------

